# Workbench question



## myemptymind (Dec 27, 2017)

Good morning all! Its been a while since Ive posted on KKF. Just a question about workbenchs. I have this Whiskey barrel thats just sitting around, nice and heavy. Would this make a good home for a drill press or grinder or some other shop tool? With a 24x24 ply top attached? Just a thought as Im looking at getting into the knife making trade and any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RonB (Dec 27, 2017)

My only concern would be that I wouldn't want the girth of the barrel to cause me to have to stand too far away from the tool being used. It the top is large enough so that you can stand comfortably close to the tool, I don't see a problem. Cut a door in the barrel and add a few shelves for storage.


----------



## myemptymind (Dec 27, 2017)

RonB said:


> My only concern would be that I wouldn't want the girth of the barrel to cause me to have to stand too far away from the tool being used. It the top is large enough so that you can stand comfortably close to the tool, I don't see a problem. Cut a door in the barrel and add a few shelves for storage.



Thats a great idea!! Thanks!


----------



## RonB (Dec 29, 2017)

myemptymind said:


> Thats a great idea!! Thanks!



You might want to add a piece of wood above and below the opening before you cut it. Metal strips should also work. Having a stave or two fall out might prove disastrous. :eek2:


----------

